# KG and the wolves..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

First Round??? 
What makes garnett think that they will get out of the first round next year.. they have the same exact team.. and actually their going to lose billups.. this team will be worst, they might not even make the playoffs cuz houston will this year 
franchise 
cat mobley
Eddie griffin
traylor
and ming
------:uhoh:


----------



## FreeAirtime (Jun 20, 2002)

I think for Minnesota to become a contender they'll need to add a consistant offensve inside presence at either the PF or C spot. Joe Smith and Nestrovic just don't put out on a regular enough basis. Actually now they'll need to solidify the PG spot too. Either Marc Jackson or Loren Woods has to display some serious skill or the T-Wolves will be stuck with problems because they count strictly on a single player to score in the post.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*Question on Garnett salary*

I know Garnett has about 2 years remaining on his contract. He will make around $24 million this year. The question is waht happens when his contract expires. Doe she have to go back to the max, $14 million?

Same goes for Shaq and whoever else makes over $14 mm. Not that Kemp or Juwan Howard would ever make near the max.


----------

